
A Note-Taking Editor with LaTeX Math Based on VS-Code - fango
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/336554675_A_Note-taking_Editor_for_Authoring_Markdown_Documents_containing_Math_Formulas
======
lioeters
The article is about the following VS Code extension for writing Markdown with
math formulas using LaTeX syntax.

[https://github.com/goessner/mdmath](https://github.com/goessner/mdmath)

